# Tortoise guard on a black strat body?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone got a tortoise pickguard on a black strat body?

I'm thinking of re-doing my (currently black on black) Tokai, and I'm curious to see some examples.

I like the idea of tortoise on black, but I'm not sure if the other elements (knobs and pickup covers) would look better in black or white or creme.

I've seen a few pics of tortoise on black with a maple/maple neck, but mine is a rosewood board.

Anybody got a picture?

Here's how the guitar looks now - black guard on a black body with chrome-covered humbuckers:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like tortoise on black. I think the knobs should stay black in this case. The only decision, is what shade of tortoise - subtle brown, flaming red or something in between.


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it would look pretty darn good. Ive seen black P-basses with tortoise shell pickguards before that looked fantastic.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

my G&L Legacy has that combo:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

WEEZY said:


> my G&L Legacy has that combo:


Wow, that looks great!

Has anyone got a similar picture, but with white or cream for the knobs and pickup covers?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Tortoise guard would look great on that guitar. I'd suggest keeping the chrome cover on the H/B but lose the surround as it looks clunky. The humbuckers look better mounted to the pickguard on a stat IMO. My vote would be for black or chrome knobs


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Tortoise guard would look great on that guitar. I'd suggest keeping the chrome cover on the H/B but lose the surround as it looks clunky. The humbuckers look better mounted to the pickguard on a stat IMO. My vote would be for black or chrome knobs


Yeah, those surrounds were on the guitar when it came to me. Not really sure why. I assumed, at the time, that there was some sort of structural issue with the pickguard, so I left them there. I'll try taking them off next time. You're right, they look kind of awkward.

Tortoise guards seem awfully pricey - close to $50. I wonder why they're so expensive?


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't get a link to a pic to post here, but at the bottom centre of these guitars is a sweet looking black / tortoiseshell strat that my buddy Mike built:

cloneguitars.com


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

neilli said:


> I can't get a link to a pic to post here, but at the bottom centre of these guitars is a sweet looking black / tortoiseshell strat that my buddy Mike built:
> 
> cloneguitars.com


This one? Yeah, that's wicked!

I think it's especially cool how the second coil on the bridge humbucker sort of "disappears", making it look like a traditional S-S-S design.

H-S-S, like this, is very much what I was considering.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one. Mike's built some very cool guitars over the years, but that one is one of my favourites!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hammertone said:


>


I've got one that look sjust like this.....came that way stock...its a mexi "roadhouse".....


----------



## Highphi (Mar 1, 2010)

I've always liked the black/tortoise combo with white pups and knobs. It's kinda classy with gold hardware too, like the old superstrats.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

It took a long while to get the bits and pieces together, but I'm getting pretty close now. Custom pickups showed up Friday. Soldering in the push-pull (splits the humbucker) was certainly an exercise in patience and precision. 

All that's left is to swap the white covers on the singles to cream and I think it'll be done.

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I am doing the same thing to my G&L - black body, tort guard and white pup covers and knobs -rosewood fretboard. Picking it up tomorrow, I will share the pics.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)




----------

